# What kind of insect did this?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not a bug man---just an old carpenter.

The way the channels are exposed looks to me like the damage was in the log before the studs were cut.

If so the kiln drying killed the bugs long before the house was built.

I don't see a problem--just ugly studs.

Having a bug man come out to verify would not be a bad idea,However I've seen that many times with new lumber----It wasn't a problem.---Mike---


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

It is from a wood-boring larvae/beetle. Very likely been there a long time; oh'mike's advice is good. The sawdust they make is called "frass" and they use it to pack the oval opening prior to emerging. Their gestation period can be years, especially if in an unheated building. It's likely that kiln drying did kill them and no re-infestation took place. Oftentimes they don't re-infest anyway due to the wood changing it's moisture and nutrient content over time. 
They do make oval shaped holes though. The longer galleries indicate that the milling process exposed them, as oh'mike points out.


----------

